

Google+ Statistics On Overdrive - taxonomyman
http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/statistics

======
statictype
How random is this sampling? The second highest country on the list is India
(kind of understandable). The third highest is _Sri Lanka_. I'm not sure how
it got that high. Also, UK rates below Paraguay and Nepal.

~~~
taxonomyman
It's random in the sense that we let our crawlers just start at an arbitrary
profile and stopped until we have about a million. Pretty random, thoughts?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Random graph walking can be random, but it is not always. The following paper
on random walks on graphs as a tool for derandomizing probability algorithms
gives insight on this, as well as the probability of a random walk on a RANDOM
graph being a random sampling:
<http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~nati/PAPERS/expander_survey.pdf>

Wikipedia's page on random walks is also pretty insightful:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random_walk>

------
ojilles
The data set must not be very accurate. Belgium in the top 10 list of
countries with Germany missing?

~~~
true_religion
You're complaining about Belgium when _Nepal_ is on the top 10 list?

------
jamesteow
Users "looking" for love by gender: Men - 94.09%

How surprising.

~~~
dialtone
Obtained like that it's not that interesting... A more interesting number
would have been 'looking for love' but weighted on the size of the gender
group.

That results in: 2.3% of Men looking for love and 0.37% of Women. These are
very little numbers.

~~~
jamesteow
Thanks for that clarification.

------
noinput
~1% of gender answered "Other?" Awesome.

~~~
bonch
People who think they're making some kind of statement by refusing to state
their gender.

~~~
btilly
Not necessarily. There are a number of legitimate ways that someone's online
gender can be ambiguous.

For instance one person in my circles is male, has a long-established female
online identity, and has stated a gender of "other".

For a different example, how about someone who is trans, has had hormones, but
has not yet had the operation?

------
streblo
Which one of you is on the north pole?

~~~
iamdave
[http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/profiles/1020130743965167653...](http://www.findpeopleonplus.com/profiles/102013074396516765392)

This guy.

------
jsavimbi
3 people in Massachusetts and I'm not included anywhere. They need to spin up
another cube.

